# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Nihada

## MasterAdmin

I know a Bosnian female name *Nihada*. Doesn't it sound like Arabic? And if yes then how come it could be a Bosnian name?

----------


## Jasper May

Well, most Bosnians are muslim.  :: 
And Serbs are largely Eastern Orthodox, and Croats are mostly Roman Catholics. There. The ethnic make-up of the Balkans in a nutshell.

----------


## Pravit

If you google search "Nihada", you get almost all Bosnian sites and some German ones. No Arabic ones that I spotted in the first 3 pages of results. So it must be some Bosnian thing only.

----------


## MasterAdmin

> Well, most Bosnians are muslim. 
> And Serbs are largely Eastern Orthodox, and Croats are mostly Roman Catholics. There. The ethnic make-up of the Balkans in a nutshell.

 I support this version, that's what I thought too. The name is not listed in Arabic names lists anywhere, but it sounds like one.

----------


## Anna

Yes, it's definately Bosnian. I knew a Bosnian boy named Nihad so I guess Nihada is just a feminine form of that name.

----------


## a true arab

Actually, the name Nihad is a Turkish but it looks like the Arabic word for breast Nahd. In Turkish, they write it Nihat but it is pronounced Nihad. This name is also used by some Arabs specially in Lebanon, Syria, Jordan, Palistine, and Egypt. It is sometimes used for women and men because it looks like a neutral name. 
here is link for Turkish names and their meanings. http://www.turkishculture.org/lifest...a%20SHE.html#N

----------

I met some arab-christian women (especially lebanese) with such name of " NAHEDA ". 
but after all , some arab-christians have (western-style) names.

----------


## a true arab

In arabic *Nahid* means *the girl with full-bosomed  breast*

----------

